# New from Quebec, Canada



## d4ve (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm 19 years old from Quebec Canada and yesterday was my fist snowboarding session. I did ski for the last 2-3 years( maybe 2X a year) and I'm not going back!! I just felt in love with the sport, took me about 30 minutes to learn how to link turn on the bunny hill and I was set!
I'm going back Friday and Sunday, this time I'll try not to fell to hard on my tailbone, lol. 

Would it be better if I rent my board this season before buying all the necessary, I've looked for boards, and a complete setup is approx. 600$ which is a lot of money to spend on something I'm not even good at. 
What you guys think?


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

I would say it's better to rent for the first few times, buy ok or used gear, then when you really know if you are committed to snowboarding (2nd or 3rd season) then go all out in your specialized area (freeride, freestyle ect.)


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Bienvenue mon ami.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! You're living in a good part of the world for boarding. Check out Jay Peak, VT when you get a chance, and some of the others in VT, NH are good (as well as the usual QC mountains, Mount Sutton is a nice off the beaten path hill).

I agree 100% with renting for the first few times, then pick up some used gear to start. The kicker is always buy good boots, spend the money on them and you'll be happy. Nothing's worth than having a killer board and boots that feel like a wet noodle or that are too big/too small.

My girlfriend bought an intermediate setup for her first full season, paid about $500 for everything (at 50% off) and after trying a burton demo day she's thinking about changing bindings now... She'll still be able to get some money for her current stuff, but sometimes learning on 2-3 year old equipment will help you understand what's worth spending money on in the future, and what's not. 

Oh yeah, HAVE FUN!


----------



## d4ve (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah yesterday was my second time and I didn't like the boots they had at my local resort. I still had a lot of fun but I'm thinking about buying only boots for the moment...

I don't want to rush it due to the fact I'm a newb just yesterday I found out how to properly put your foot in the binding, LOL. But thanks for the advice


----------

